# Strange Creepy/Cute Forest Creature



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Known as a 'plagueling'. These creatures were props in my 2011 haunt, and were a key part of the backstory. They are minion rats which have been dressed by the necromancer (their master) to look like Plague Doctors. This particular one appears to be superior to the others, and holds a tall staff with a witch jar dangling from it.

I took this one out for a photoshoot of his own in the woods:



























And here is his staff/lamp:









For more pictures visit:http://marrowhouse.blogspot.co.nz/2012/01/lampbearer.html

And to see my 2011 haunt, read the backstory and see more plaguelings visit:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.co.nz/2011/11/marrow-house-2011-second-great-plague.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks awesome. 
Remind me to bring my gas mask if I come to visit.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ahhh, no words but awesome


... wait, Fricken awesome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very creepy. The curl in the staff is a really nice touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite detail on this little guy is his hands, and I really like the Burtonesque look of that staff and lantern.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job Marrow, cool character and great idea.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The staff and lantern are especially well done. Nice work.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

I really love the characters you have created for your window display. Great style. I look forward to seeing what you are working on for 2013


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the style. Nice job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely LOVE that!!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Real nice. I like it's vibe, it's look is great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would be more than a little afraid if something like that showed up at my house. Great creativity!!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool.........


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

This guy is a lovely little doll. Simple colors and no eyes, and yet still so full of life. It really reminds me of the dark crystal. Almost like a newborn skeksis. That staff is to die for~


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not usually into the little props but this one I like a lot.
You have that 'dusty' effect down to perfection.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Moxie beat me to it. I was going to say that he reminds me of The Dark Crystal quite a bit. Really well done!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

What is it about this little creature? He's just a little ugly guy. He sure creeps me out in a big way! Nice job! I'll be looking over my shoulder tonight!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he is creepy and thats great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He looks very old and wise. Nice touch.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That plague rat is FANTASTIC! So creepy, yet forlorn with his little twisted lantern, lighting the way in his world of death and despair. I love the way you made the whole prop, and I especially like the staff and lantern. Would you share any of the details of making this prop? It is really extraordinary.

P.S. Your window display is wonderful. Very Pumpkinrottish in appeal.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all!

The body is just a big bit of scrunched up newspaper. I made the head by balling up bits of newspaper and taping them together, then cutting out little eye holes and paper-macheing over the whole thing.

The hands are tiny little lengths of tightly rolled newspaper. 3 segments in each finger, with wire running through each of them so they can be bent and articulated like a real hand. I then mached over them with tissues dipped in a white glue/water mix.

I covered the body in black cheesecloth, and then added a top layer of 'Creepy Cloth' for extra texture.

The lamp is made of a few branches tied together, thus the sticks and twigs bursting out of the top. The Burtonesque curly part of the lamp is made of thick wire, bent into a spiral shape. I then fleshed it out with newspaper and masking tape wrapped around it, and tissue-mached it as I did with the plagueling hand.

After painting the whole thing, I tied a witch jar to the spiral and added the finishing touches of torn gauze dipped in the white glue/water mix. It makes weird drippy strands, as seen on the bottom of the witch jar, and up in the branches. I use it on my other props as well for strands of rotten flesh/veins. It's a cool technique that I also picked off Pumpkinrot.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

That is to creepy cool...Love it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like these guys, they are very cute in a creepy sort of way. You are very talented.


----------

